# Ammo Pouch



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to know if any of you guys know what I can use as a pouch or sommething that I can use for slingshot ammo so I don't have to carry around a PB&J Jar I was thinking a dump pouch but it might be a little big and some marbles may fall out or rattle a little to much if I go hunting with my slingshot. Also I would like it to be on my person and where I can access it easy just like a dump pouch...


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I made one out of leather to carry marbles in and carved a plug for it out of sassafras. Not a real good picture but gives you a idea of what I am talking about. (Ignore horrible excuse for a slingshot that is a really old picture and that's the very first board cut I ever made)


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yes and it will hold about 50 or so marbles


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

try this pouch from frogman, I perfer this over litte leather pouch type


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like that pouch. But I'd rather have one I can dig into. I actually have a very small ladies purse I use sometimes. A fanny pac works real good, too. Also Flatband's favorite: a nail apron from the lumber yard works good too.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Crossman sells a pellet pouch that works well for me, I have a few for different size shot. One for hunting with .45 lead and a target one for 3/8" steel They cost about $5.00 at Dicks.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You can have a look at Slingshot.ws on the forum, he has nice ammo bags. In alternative www.dankung.com


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am looking into the Crosman ammo pouch and trying to find a dicks sporting goods by my house LOL


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

philly said:


> Crossman sells a pellet pouch that works well for me, I have a few for different size shot. One for hunting with .45 lead and a target one for 3/8" steel They cost about $5.00 at Dicks.
> Philly


i got the same pouch


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

tem number: 260825621933

1.35 from ebay inc postage lol

marcus sr


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> tem number: 260825621933
> 
> 1.35 from ebay inc postage lol
> 
> marcus sr


Lol that has got to be worth a try...cheers


----------

